# Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!



## scorp10n77 (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo Boardies,
Wie der ein oder andere vielleicht weiß, bin ich hier im Forum ausschließlich in der Meeresfraktion und dabei bzgl Mittelmeer unterwegs. Entsprechend möchte ich auch hier auf ein Thema aufmerksam machen, was vermutlich den wenigsten bisher begegnet ist. Mich persönlich hat es so empört, dass ich und auch andere der Meinung sind, dass das verbreitet werden muss. 

Worum geht es nun also: Thunfische. 

Ja, alter Hut. Wissen wir doch. Bestände überfischt. Delfine als Beifang. Aber das ist nicht alles. 

Fassen wir noch einmal zusammen: Thunfische, insbesondere der wirtschaftlich bedeutsamste Thunfisch: der Blauflossenthunfisch, sind massiv überfischt. Die Bestände sind vor einigen Jahren komplett am Ende gewesen. Ein aufwändiges Programm zur Erholung der Thunfischbestände von Mittelmeer und Atlantik wurde von der EU ins Leben gerufen. Das ganze schmeckte den Chefs der Branche natürlich garnicht. Denn dieser Fischereizweig verdient wahnsinnig viel Geld. Der Sushihunger und damit der japanische Absatzmarkt lässt sich quasi niemals befriedigen. Die Gier nach Thunfischen und dem schnellen Geld ist unermesslich. Nicht verwunderlich, dass der zunächst wirklich erfolgreiche Bestandsschonungsplan der EU mal wieder gekippt wurde. Man wittert natürlich überall Korruption. 

Wir Angler haben natürlich Abstriche gemacht. Uns wurde die Angelei auf Thunfische, ja auch C&R, einfach mal komplett verboten. Doch man freute sich, sah man zuletzt doch wieder mehr Thunfische. Und das sahen auch die Firmen. Und so kam ein neuer Chef der ICCAT und damit auch gleich eine drastische Quotenerhöhung. Die Arbeit seiner Vorgängerin wurde mal wieder meistbietend verschachert. Brauche sicherlich nicht erwähnen, dass uns Anglern die Angelei weiterhin komplett untersagt  bleibt. 

Nun fahren jetzt wieder jedes Jahr mehr Ringwadenfischer, auch Purse seiner genannt, in der Laichzeit an die Laichgründe um die sich dort sammelnden Giganten abzufischen. Da dies jedoch nicht genug Profit abwirft, werden die mit Ringwaden eingefangenen Fische zu Mastfarmen transportiert und dort zu noch höherem Gewicht gemästet. Eine Praxis, die jeglicher Nachhaltigkeit gänzlich widerspricht. Das liegt zum einen natürlich am Fangzeitpunkt in der Laichzeit. Doch diese Praxis scheint deutlich verschwenderischer zu sein, als es das auf den ersten Blick aussieht. Eine Tatsache, die hier nirgends jemals erwähnt wurde. 

Beim Fang der Thunfische mit Ringwaden, verenden viele Tiere elend. Sie ersticken in den Netzen, da sie nicht genug schwimmen und somit genug sauerstoffreiches Wasser durch die Kiemen spülen können. Doch diese Fische werden nicht etwa an Bord genommen und verkauft. Nein, sie werden über Bord geworfen und versenkt. Und das in einem erschreckenden Ausmaß. Die Fanggebiete der der Purse seiner müssen einem Leichenfeld gleichen. Dieses Ausmaß wird einem klar, wenn man einmal etwas genauer recherchiert. Schleppnetzfischer fördern immer mehr Thunfischleichen in ihren Netzen zu tagen. Teils halb verwest, teils noch intakt. Teilweise so viele, dass die Netze mit den mehreren hundert Kilogramm schweren Leichen gefüllt sind und nicht mehr geborgen werden können. 

Diese Fische werden über Bord geschmissen, weil sie nicht den selben wirtschaftlichen Wert haben, wie die in den Mastfarmen gezogenen Fische. Weil Thunfische um höchste Preise zu erzielen im Idealfall eben nicht ersticken und ausgeblutet werden müssen. Ein bekanntes Problem. Eine verbotene, aber gängige Praxis. Eine irrsinnige Verschwendung unserer Ressourcen für die Profitgier einiger europäischer Thunfischfürsten. 

Diese Fische werden nicht auf die Quote angerechnet obwohl dies vorgeschrieben ist. Schätzungen zu Folge handelt es sich bei den dadurch von den Purse Seinern von vorneherein mehr gefangenen, weil als Abfall eingeplanten Thunfischen, um 10-20% deren Quote. Nach Berechnungen von Jürgen Oeder, auf die ich mich hier berufe, weil er das eigentlich immer sehr gut recherchiert, liegen in den Fanggebieten also 1.500.000 kg Thunfischleichen die dort jedes Jahr versenkt werden. Und mit der jetzt steigenden Quote werden das immer mehr! 

Diese irrsinnige Verschwendung von Ressourcen, wohlbemerkt von einer als stark gefährdet eingestuften Art, zur Bedienung eines asiatischen Markts und dem Profit einiger weniger großer Firmen in der EU, muss aufhören. Die ICCAT versagt in ihrer Funktion komplett, ist korrupt und steuert zusammen mit den Thunfischfürsten auf den Untergang dieser majestätischen Fische zu. In Anbetracht dieser Tatsache finde ich, und einige gleichgesinnte ebenfalls, es als nicht hinnehmbar, Bilder wie die nachfolgend verlinkten zu sehen. 

Wir fragen uns: Was kann man tun gegen diese irrsinnige Praxis? Was können wir als kleiner Mensch gegen diese geldgetriebene Maschinerie ausrichten? Ich denke wir können vor allem informieren. Wir können uns empören. Wir können Leute anschreiben. Aufklären. Zeigen, dass wir das nicht hinnehmen wollen. 

Das ist in dem Sinne auch die Motivation, warum ich euch das hier geschrieben habe. Schaut euch die Bilder an, sagt etwas dazu. Erzählt es weiter. 

Wir bombardieren zu erst einmal unseren Stellvertretenden Vorsitzenden des EU Fischereiausschusses, Werner Kuhn. Ein anderer hat schonmal ein paar Medien angeschrieben. Jede Stimme die sich erhebt, kann einen Teil dazu beitragen, dass dieser Irrsinn ein Ende hat. 

Ein Video zur Thematik findet Ihr hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv3ptKARbXc&feature=youtu.be










Bilder mit freundlicher Genehmigung von José Francisco Martín Quiquet

Mehr Bilder findet ihr unter anderem hier: https://nuevamiradaalmar.blogspot.com/2016/02/descartes-de-atun-rojo-del-mediterraneo.html 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere unserer Sache anschließen würde. Gerne können wir hier auch diskutieren bzw ich weitere Informationen einstellen. 

Nachdenkliche und besorgte Grüße eines Mittelmeeranglers
Dario


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Danke für dem Bericht!!
 Du hast sicher die sonstigen Beiträge hier verfolgt?
 Es geht der EU nur noch um ihre Firmen, der Rest ist Wurscht 
 mehr will ich hier nicht schreiben, da ich in allgemeine Politik abdriften würde , denkt mal drüber nach, warum


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Ja, danke für den Bericht!

Dass System mit Fangquoten und Einbeziehung der Angler und Weiterentwicklung wird immer klarer! Es geht dabei allein um wirtschaftliche Interessen mit erschreckendem Missbrauch!
Erst den Konkurrenten ausschalten und dann ungeniert loslegen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

In der Tat wird durch die ICCAT eine absurde Politik verfolgt, die schon sehr oft an Willkür grenzt. Nehmen wir mal ein paar Beispiele. Vergleichen wir mal die ICCAT lizensierten Thunfischangler, die ihre Fische mit Rute und Rolle fangen. Die haben Systeme an Bord, die permanent deren Standort ermitteln. Ein gefangener Fisch muss sofort gemeldet werden. Patrick Baier, ein solcher Kapitän in Kroatien, hatte dazu im Bgb mal einiges geschrieben. Das ist mittlerweile strengstens überwacht. 

Ringwadenfischerei, die ja viel mehr Quote bekommen: nichts. Keine Überwachung und Dokumentierung der Quote bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn diese in den Käfig kommen. 

So kauft zum Beispiel allein Japan, die ja schon den größten Marktanteil haben (meine mal irgendwo 80% gelesen zu haben) schon mehr Thunfische als die Gesamtquote der Welt überhaupt zulässt. 

Das ist natürlich purer Lobbyismus. Vermutlich auch mehr als das. Weil nun ja trotzdem immer etwas zum Bestandsschutz gefordert wird, wird das immer denen auferlegt, die diese Lobby nicht haben. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein Umbruch nicht vermutlich sogar mehr Geld bringen würde, wenn man in eine nachhaltige Fischerei geht. Nur hat da in der ICCAT niemand ein Interesse dran, wer bezahlt denn dann deren Urlaube? 

Es ist zum kotzen. Man kommt sich unheimlich machtlos vor. Dennoch finde ich etwas wie im ursprünglichen Beitrag beschrieben eine Ungeheuerlichkeit und möchte das nicht einfach so hinnehmen.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Schön, dass ihr das öffentlich macht!#6

Wird auch klar, wer durch die EU als kriminell betrachtet wird und strengstens überwacht wird!

Mit Kanonen wird auf Spatzen geschossen!


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Dreckshaufen EU


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Wir sind seit Februar am Dorsch dran- Verstoß gegen das Anlandegebot...Da sieht es wohl nicht besser aus. Nach unserer bisherigen Recherche mit Wissen von Politik, Wissenschaft und EU!


----------



## Kay63 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe! Ich würd gern schreiben oder besser tun, was ich bei solchen geldgeilen Idioten empfinde, aber dann müsste ich... (Ich glaub Ihr wisst, was ich meine).
Hier muss was passieren!


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Hier nochmal eine Quelle von Jürgen Oeder: 
http://www.ultimatefishingnews.com/show.aspx?id=7099&cat=2


----------



## Mulich (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe! Ich würd gern schreiben oder besser tun, was ich bei solchen geldgeilen Idioten empfinde, aber dann müsste ich... (Ich glaub Ihr wisst, was ich meine).
> Hier muss was passieren!




Diese geldgeilen Idioten sichern den hohen Lebensstandard der Politiker.
Du kannst Dir ja denken was passiert...und was nicht


----------



## Flatfish86 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir sind seit Februar am Dorsch dran- Verstoß gegen das Anlandegebot...Da sieht es wohl nicht besser aus. Nach unserer bisherigen Recherche mit Wissen von Politik, Wissenschaft und EU!






 Das Problem wird doch offen von der Wissenschaft angesprochen. Gabs Anfang des Jahres diverse Medienberichte:

"www.deutschlandfunk.de/eu-fischereireform-zu-viele-jungfische-im-netz.724.de.html?dram:article_id=407417"


http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachrichten/Wirtschaft/Zu-kleine-Dorsche-wieder-ueber-Bord


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Wir haben allerdings ein paar andere Zahlen....


----------



## Flatfish86 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Mehr als 70% illegalen Rückwurf?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Mehr als 70% illegalen Rückwurf?



Lass uns erst einmal ein wenig weiter recherchieren |rolleyes


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Wenn ich dann die Empfehlungen der politischen "Fischereiexperten" lese, könnte ich im Strahl kotzen. Neeeeiinnn, bloss keine Kameras auf den Schiffen installieren - bzw. wenn Kamera, dann höhere Quote. So eine elendige Kungelei - keiner, der da mal richtig dazwischen geht. Die Fischbestände sind den Berufsfischern und deren Lobbyschwarm völlig *******gal. 

Solche Berichte stärken mich in meiner Meinung, dass die weltweiten Fischbestände AUSSCHLIEßLICH durch die Berufsfischerei in Gefahr geraten können. 

Wir Angler haben darauf sogut wie keinen Einfluss - sind aber trotzdem die (vermutlich) einzigen, die sich an die geltende Gesetzeslage halten. Aber wir werden ja auch kontrolliert... Findet den Fehler.


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Nach einer Woche hat von uns noch keiner eine Antwort vom Herrn Kuhn bekommen. Klassische Vermeidungstaktik?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche hat von uns noch keiner eine Antwort vom Herrn Kuhn bekommen. Klassische Vermeidungstaktik?




Der ist mit dem Kampf für die Quoten der Heringsfischer in MVP und dem Robben abschiessen beschäftigt


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der ist mit dem Kampf für die Quoten der Heringsfischer in MVP und dem Robben abschiessen beschäftigt



Na hoffentlich ist er da nicht genau so untätig....


----------



## glavoc (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

ja, aber bei Thuna sind gaaanz andere Gewinnspannen drin...wenn die schon bei Dorsch und Hering einknicken, werden sie bei Thuna wohl gar nix machen (wollen, können)…?
Danke Dario fürs einstellen des Themas! Die Angaben des Kroaten scheinen mir realistisch...
Hat ja aber auch weitere Folgen (Sardienenfischer und die Überfischung eben jener zBsp.)..
grüßle


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Die Gewinnspannen bei Thuna sind in der Tat ganz andere. Die Zahlen, die Jürgen errechnet hat, beruhen auf Angaben des kroatischen Fischereiministeriums. Schaut man sich einmal die Durchschnittsgrößen der gefangenen Fische mit den Ringwaden an, so fällt auf, dass die bei den Kroaten mit Abstand am geringsten sind. Nun sterben aber größere Fische schneller, da sie schneller schwimmen müssen und das ganze einfach nicht so gut verkraften. Also kann man bei Spanien, Malta, Italien von noch höheren Zahlen ausgehen. 

Und den Irrsinn daran finde ich eben, dass man ja mit Ringwaden fischen könnte (Laichzeit usw. mal komplett außen vor) und dann diese Fische alle entnehmen könnte und sie hätten einen hohen wirtschaftlichen Wert. Aber da haben die Fischer eben kein Interesse dran, da sie noch mehr Geld verdienen können wenn sie die mästen und es ihnen ja auch niemand aktiv untersagt. Das ist der Irrsinn daran. Das finde ich so ungeheuerlich.

ISt ja leider nicht die einzige Ungeheuerlichkeit beim Thunfischfang.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Bürokratie + Lobbyismus begünstigt halt Rücksichtsloses Verhalten und nicht Vernunft.#c

 Peinlich wenn dann "Störenfriede" so etwas veröffentlichen.
 Denn es gibt Natur und Artenschutzaufgaben und denn Willen so etwas zum Wohle der Menschen wirtschaftlicher zu regeln.
 So aber wird es zur Ohrfeige derer, die dafür Geld bekommen, solchen Wahnsinn zu unterbinden.

 Ich sage den "Störenfrieden" aufrichtig DANKE.


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Man tut was man kann. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das irgendwo hier erwähnt hatte. Ich hatte auch eine Anfrage an den WDR geschickt. 

Man antwortete mir, dass man das an die zuständigen Kollegen weiterleite. Man hätte jedoch auch in der Vergangenheit bereits mehrfach über den Thunfischfang und die Quoten usw. berichtet und habe das auch weiterhin vor.  

Das stimmt natürlich. Es gibt dort auch sehr gute Dokumentationen, die ich nur empfehlen kann. Vielleicht hebt man ja in Zukunft dieses Thema noch einmal konkret hervor.


----------



## saily (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> In der Tat wird durch die ICCAT eine absurde Politik verfolgt, die schon sehr oft an Willkür grenzt. Nehmen wir mal ein paar Beispiele. Vergleichen wir mal die ICCAT lizensierten Thunfischangler, die ihre Fische mit Rute und Rolle fangen. Die haben Systeme an Bord, die permanent deren Standort ermitteln. Ein gefangener Fisch muss sofort gemeldet werden. Patrick Baier, ein solcher Kapitän in Kroatien, hatte dazu im Bgb mal einiges geschrieben. Das ist mittlerweile strengstens überwacht.
> 
> Ringwadenfischerei, die ja viel mehr Quote bekommen: nichts. Keine Überwachung und Dokumentierung der Quote bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn diese in den Käfig kommen.
> 
> ...



Hey Dario,

ich finde es gut, dass du Aufklärungsarbeit leistest und über die Missstände auch hier informierst.#6 Das alles ist einfach nur eine riesige Schweinerei und die ICCAT für mich eine verbrecherische und korrupte Saubande. 

In Deutschland und Europa ist praktisch kein Blauflossenthun zu kaufen. Unser hochwertiger europäischer roter Thun geht nach Japan, weil dort im Pazifik die Bestände längst völlig darnieder liegen. Warum - weil dort die Qualität bezahlt wird. Hier kennt eh keiner den Unterschied. Also kriegen wird den YFT aus den zerquetschten Netzen im Pazifik. Welch unglaublicher ökonomischer Unsinn allein das ist, wäre schon ein Thema für sich wert. Denn bei gleichwertiger Behandlung sind die Fische von vergleichbarer Qualität. Kenner wie die Japaner merken natürlich schon den vorhandenen Unterschied. In Deutschland wage ich zu behaupten, kennt das so gut wie niemand! 

Dass wir Angler weitgehend ausgesperrt wurden, nachdem sich die Bestände im Mittelmeer - gegen alle Erwartungen - nach Einschränkung der Ringwadenfischerei sehr schnell sehr gut erholt haben ist für mich ein weiterer Skandal. Während die Berufsfischer sich wieder die Quoten erhöhen und die Bestände wieder platt machen, dürfen wir uns eine c+r Lizenz kaufen, die Schnauze halten und glücklich sein, bzw in vielen Ländern gar nicht mehr fischen wenn das Boot nicht unter einheimischer Flagge läuft. 

Last but not least - ich glaube nicht, dass Patrick auf die ICCAT Quote fischt. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat er die Sportanglerquote damals komplett aufgekauft, als die Kroaten mitgekriegt haben, dass zwar jeden Tag Thune in Jezera am Steg geschlachtet werden, aber die eine Tonne Quote einfach nicht voll wird. Damals wurde auf C+R umgestellt und die freie Quote verkauft. Zumindest hab ich das so oder so ähnlich im Gedächtnis.  ICCAT Kapitän ist z. B. Georg Blänich.


VG

saily


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Illegale Fischereipraktiken in der EU: Ungesehen, ungestraft, im Meer versenkt!*

Danke dir, Franz. Ich gebe dir Recht, bei der ICCAT läuft alles für den, der am meisten bezahlt. Es könnte offensichtlicher nicht sein und dennoch scheint man daran so rein garnichts zu rühren. 

Das sind so viele Sachen und die setzen immer wieder einen drauf. 

Und wir Angler haben eben diese Lobby nicht. Lächerlich. Ich glaube kaum, dass wir so einen großen Effekt auf die Angelei haben könnten. 

Wie das bei Patrick ist weiß ich nicht. Er hat jedenfalls mal erzählt wie streng das bei denen kontrolliert wird und dass man dafür teure Geräte anschaffen muss usw. damit jeder Thunfisch vom Fang bis zum Verkauf jederzeit registriert ist.


----------

